# Eddie Rockets BOGOF



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

Buy one burger, get one free

Select Eddie Rockets, print off coupon

[broken link removed]#

Valid til March 31st


----------



## ninsaga (26 Feb 2009)

Eddie Rockets ....................aka Empty your Pockets


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

I love it all the same. Don't get to go much, so a real treat for me! 

I'm a member of 'Eddie-Rob-Me-Pockets' group on Bebo!


----------



## gipimann (27 Feb 2009)

Eddies are also advertising a €9.95 special - regular burger, fries and a milkshake or malt.   The usual price is closer to €15 so quite a saving!   Treated myself while in Dundrum last week - yum!

Not sure if all branches are offering the special, but worth checking out!


----------



## ninsaga (27 Feb 2009)

A tenner for a burger chips & a drink - I think not - that adds up quite a bit with the missus & kids eating as well!

A carvery lunch in around €12.


----------



## Guest128 (27 Feb 2009)

gipimann said:


> Eddies are also advertising a €9.95 special - regular burger, fries and a milkshake or malt.    The usual price is closer to €15 so quite a saving!



€15 - thats day light robbery for what you get. If you break it down, say at _most _€4 for the chips, €4 for the milkshake or malt(whatever that is), leaving you with €7 for the regular burger!! 

I admit I have eaten there before but never actually thought about in this manner


----------



## gipimann (27 Feb 2009)

ninsaga said:


> A tenner for a burger chips & a drink - I think not - that adds up quite a bit with the missus & kids eating as well!
> 
> A carvery lunch in around €12.


 
Ah well, as I've neither missus, mister nor kids to feed, 9.95 is an okay price for me!!

Speaking of carvery lunches, happened to be in a Toby Carvery in Bournemouth last week, where the daily carvery before 7pm costs.....£5!  3 different joints of meat (and you can have some of each) plus as much self-serve veg as you can pile on the plate.....


----------



## gipimann (27 Feb 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> €15 - thats day light robbery for what you get. If you break it down, say at _most _€4 for the chips, €4 for the milkshake or malt(whatever that is), leaving you with €7 for the regular burger!!
> 
> I admit I have eaten there before but never actually thought about in this manner


 
Yes Flanders, your breakdown of the prices is just about right - the burger is €6.75 and the fries are just under €4.

A malt is a mixture of ice cream and malt flavouring (think horlicks, but delicious!).


----------



## z103 (27 Feb 2009)

> A tenner for a burger chips & a drink - I think not - that adds up quite a bit with the missus & kids eating as well!
> 
> A carvery lunch in around €12.


I can't stand carvery lunches. Boiled to death veg.
I'd rather pay €10 for real chicken burger then waste €12 on inedible muck  Each to their own I suppose.
(unless you know of a carvery that breaks the mould)


----------



## Guest128 (27 Feb 2009)

Fagans of Drumcondra in Dublin does a good carvery I think


----------



## Guest128 (27 Feb 2009)

gipimann said:


> .....and the fries are just under €4.



You have to wonder these days does the phrase "Cheap as chips" really apply anymore


----------



## steph1 (27 Feb 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> You have to wonder these days does the phrase "Cheap as chips" really apply anymore



Cheap as chips is right!  I got a bag of chips in a local chipper the other night and they weren't even 'real chips'  bloody frozen ones and they charged 2.40 for the bag.  Robbery


----------



## Smashbox (28 Feb 2009)

The malts are more like €4.75 or something - nice, but dead expensive!


----------



## sunrock (28 Feb 2009)

Yeah
Eddie Rockets are expensive,
I guess you pay for the themed restaurant,
The bogof for the burger and the meal deal 4 10 euros are similiarcost if one buys a drink with the bogof.
There is a lot of offers on the back of supermrk receipts such as mcdonalds and supermacs...can be good value if one can do without the drink.
With the mcd happy meal offer one gets a free coffee of your choice plus a free toy....not bad and I am not a bit embarrased to present my receipt offer even tho`I am well into adulthood


----------

